# M3 19" wheels



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

can someone post what year did M3 started with 19" wheels as option -- 2002 or 2003?
thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

2002. In the U.S, the option became available either in November of 2001 or March of 2002.

Either way, they _were_ available on MY2002 M3's.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

I think it was march of 02 production on


----------

